# 97# wahoo



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Left this morning about 530 and head to point to look for wahoo and man did I find one. Water was beautiful with scattered grass no lines yet. Two strikes one hook up trolling. Also caught 2 40# Ajs.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Now you can't just throw that out there without a photo...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn that's a goodun


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stud! It is certainly shaping up to be another great year for wahoo!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

stud


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Dang! He's been eating well. Nice catch.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

that is a fat hoo!! congrats.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow what a bruiser! Congrats man.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

like the 2nd and 3rd pick the best did he have a hook in his mouth I think he might have been the one that broke us off last sunday high speed trolling.Damn what a wahoo!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a big wahoo for sure. Heck of a catch.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a beast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

That is a STUD for certain!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Im still shanking. By the way I caught him under about 12 birthday balloons on a sand bag.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wow!! NICE!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have to ask....What did he eat..??


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

anything floating can be a damn goldmine caught a nice bull dolphin at spur under a trash can


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow what a monster wahoo. Congrats


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Stellar wahoo!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a mogan!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

That makes it all worth while!
Congrats


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow what a hoss! Great job man!


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That is the fattest wahoo I have ever seen!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Ono-riffic!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

He ate the ol' blue and white ilander/hoo combo on the right rigger on a tld 30 with 30# ande and a 200# mono leader. Needless to say it wasn't over in 15 minutes.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Stud Wahoo. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

SHEET! And on 30#. You da man!:notworthy:


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Out of all the 50 wides you had on the boat, that MONSTER decided to hit your TLD 30 lol!! Happened on here not long ago to a guy who caught a white marlin....It seems the biggins always go for the smallest reel lol. I still am in awe of your catch Harris!! Very very impressive wahoo!! Great job getting him to the boat without him spooling you or breaking you off... Especially since your GF was the only one on boat to help you out!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

That's a money fish


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Luke you aren't kidding helping her fight a 100 pound wahoo on a 30 while driving the boat/fighting the fish all to end up having to leader and gaff him myself was a task for sure. She did great though following every direction I gave her. She went to the bow with him while I cleared lines. She kept screaming the spool is getting smaller and smaller. Wish you could have made it though would have been a lot easier getting him over the rail.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

That what I call getting the right bite. Congrats on a stud.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Great job on a very fat fish! Did you get some measurements on him?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No I didn't I was so excited I didn't even think about it. But I have plenty of pictures to get a rough estimate. Here is another one


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

congrats that is a fish of a lifetime !! Great job!:thumbup:


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Scruggs, what kind of boat do you run out that way?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Scout800 said:


> Hey Scruggs, what kind of boat do you run out that way?


I have a 27xs Cape Horn it's dark blue. With Yamaha 200s.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Scruggspc said:


> Another pic


Wow! that's:notworthy: a fatty :notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Scruggspc said:


> I have a 27xs Cape Horn it's dark blue. With Yamaha 200s.



Nice fish, we were out that way Sat and saw another CC working to the east of the point. Just wondering if that happened to be you. Not a lot of PC reports on here.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

haha thats massive!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Scout800 said:


> Nice fish, we were out that way Sat and saw another CC working to the east of the point. Just wondering if that happened to be you. Not a lot of PC reports on here.


Yea that was probably me. I was working around the ruby red trawler.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Scruggspc said:


> Yea that was probably me. I was working around the ruby red trawler.



Seemed like there was less grass that way. The grass seemed to be pushing right up on the point and there was a decent line forming to the west, in about 200-250ft of water. Didn't see any dolphin underneath it yet.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Scout800 said:


> Seemed like there was less grass that way. The grass seemed to be pushing right up on the point and there was a decent line forming to the west, in about 200-250ft of water. Didn't see any dolphin underneath it yet.


Yea I saw that line and fished it but nothing. The balloons I caught him under we're about 400 yards sw of that line in 350 foot of water. Do you fish out there often.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work man, just you and your girl and on a 30. Impressive...congrats!!!


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Scruggspc said:


> Yea I saw that line and fished it but nothing. The balloons I caught him under we're about 400 yards sw of that line in 350 foot of water. Do you fish out there often.



I try to but, I only get to fish on the weekends.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work that thing is a beast!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome hoo!! congrats on a stud!


----------

